# Lionel Z transformer 250 watt



## ironman21 (Mar 5, 2013)

Has any one had any experience with the Loinel Z type transformer, I like the look and want to know if it would be a reliable power source. I know it does not have the whistle and reverse functions but as a power source for accesories? I cant find a review anywhere.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

I have a type V which is a similar transformer. The type Z should be good. Don't pay much for it. The type V & Z have the same carbon rollers as the ZW and KW. The Type V & Z have some phenolic gears for the controls. One of mine is cracked, and I turned it 180 degrees to make it work. So far, it is working just fine.


----------



## ironman21 (Mar 5, 2013)

how much is not to much, $50.00 OK?


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

That depends on condition. I have bought 3 KWs for less than $35 each. All needed some work. They are 190 watts and control two trains with whistle and directional control. IMHO, they are bargains. Four 1033s is also an option. 90 watts each or 360 watts total. Direction and whistle on each one.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If it's in really nice shape, $50 total would be a decent price. If it's beat up, that's too much.


----------



## ironman21 (Mar 5, 2013)

It looks pretty good I have not seen one under $75.00


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If all the controls run reasonably smoothly, it's probably a decent buy. The issue with these and the 150 watt model is the linkage from the knobs to the actual wipers is somewhat fragile.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

I would suggest buying a ZW. There was one on eBay for $65 that had no bids. Usually, if the power cord is bad, they go relatively cheap. The last one I bought was very nice and I paid $125. Had to solder a connection inside it (simple) as some previous butcher had been inside it. Rollers were all good and everything else worked OK.


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

The Z has two controls similar to a KW but has older control knobs and lacks whistle control. It would be OK as a collectible or if you are modeling the 1940s period. IMHO a KW would is more practical choice for a layout.


----------



## ironman21 (Mar 5, 2013)

I have a ZW and thought for the price the Z would be great for accessories. I just bought a Z at a train show for $50.00 and have another on the way from Ebay for the same price, that will give me 8 taps for accessories. I checked out the Z (not easy to get apart, have to unsoder a few connections) cleaned the coil and the rollers, made sure they rolled perpendicular to the coil and put it back together. I replaced the ZW with the Z for a test and it works great. I will tell you that the Z seemed to have a better amp range (more power at the top end, not that you would ever need it) the bottom end was fine as well. For me the look of the Z is quite appealing much easier to read than the ZW. I have a few external whistle/reverse switches, I assume they would work, wire from the tap to the switch, then switch to center lock on, correct?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Both are very similar in actual capacity, so the Z for $50 is a bargain compared to the ZW if you're just using it for accessories. External whistle switches would work fine with it.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

The type Z has a maximum output voltage, according to front plate, of 25 volts. The ZW has a maximum output voltage of 20 volts. I am sure the power is rated at maximum voltage. So, the ZW will deliver more current than the type Z. Assuming each transformer will deliver 200 watts, the type Z will supply 8 amps, and the ZW will deliver 10 amps.


----------



## robertlopez925 (May 20, 2011)

if you do buy this transformer put a inline fuse to your track the z and v did not have good fuses to protect your trains


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

With most accessories you will not want to run at full voltage. Full voltage will make any lights very bright for a very short time. Don


----------

